# Superhot



## Amboss (14. Mai 2014)

Ein paar meiner Kumpels freuen sich auf Facebook gerade tierisch, dass Superhot jetzt auf Kickstarter ist. Es gab da letztes Jahr einen Prototypen und der war schon sehr interessant. Klingt cool und sie haben auch schon 1/4 ihres Ziels erreicht.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/375798653/superhot


----------

